# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGDragon-Box تحديثات :  GPGDragon V3.48B Update Relseased!!!&#60;2014-5-29&#62;

## mohamed73

*==================================================  ================================* *GPGDragon Ver 3.48B New Update*  
1.Software Auto Get the Driver Name(USB) Before Boot the Phone (MTK & SPD)
2.Add New Flash Support in MTK 6572 
3.Adjust MTK 6572 NAND Format
4.Adjust SPD 6825\8825 Read Flash[B](beta)
5.Adjust SPD 6825\8825 FormatB](beta)
6.SPD Chip Add Screen Code Read Support 
7.Adjust MTK EMMC Write All Image
8.Add Coolsand/RDA 88094009 (8851CL) CPU Full Support
9.Add Nokia 220 Read Info\Read Flash\Format Support
10.Adjust MTK 6573&MTK 6575 Write Flash (Some Set After Write DSP Software Auto Close Bugs Fix)
11.Some Bugs Fix   *==================================================  ================================*
1.Auto Get the Driver Name Before Boot The Phone <Support All MTK & SPD Phones>  
2.Tell You what Mobile need Hold the Boot Key!!!  
3.MTK EMMC Flash IC Auto Switch Others Box Flash File To Dragon Format...    *Download Links;*    *Mediafire;* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *MegaUpload;*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

All MTK Phone Support Preloader Driver Write Flash & MTK-USB Write Flash 
Write Flash By Preloader Driver    
Write Flash By MTK-USB Driver    
Tip:MTK Android EMMC Flash *Read Flash\Format\Change IMEI\Read Info*  in Dragon Only Support Preloader Driver
     MTK Android EMMC *Write Flash* Support Preloader Driver &MTK-USB Driver Now!!!
     Preloader Driver Read/Write Flash Rate = MTK-USB Driver Bate * 100kb/s  
Adjust MTK EMMC Flash Write All Function  
MTK 6572 Add New Flash Support & Adjust MTK 6572 NAND Flash Format!!!

----------


## mohamed73

Adjust SPD 6825 Read Info\Read Flash\Format <Beta> 
Read Info   
Read Flash     
Format  
Add  Screen Lock Read  Support SPD 6531 &Others SPD Chip

----------


## yassin55

مشكور حبيبنا مزيد من التقدم والنجاح

----------

